# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Saltos de Bonabé y Airoto

## xafbcn

Perdón por el crosspoting (también he puesto este mensaje en el foto de Catalunya), pero no se cómo borrar el otro, ya que correspondería más a este.

Haciendo un poco de búsqueda por hemerotecas me topé con dos centrales que por lo que yo se y deduzco jamás vieron la luz. Debían llevar el nombre de Airoto y Bonabé, e iban ubicadas en la Vall d'Aneu.

Por casualidad alguien sabe algo de estos dos proyectos, ya que la información es escasísima. ??

Gracias!
Xavi

----------


## perdiguera

Lo único que yo conozco de esos nombres que has mencionado es que Bonabé es una zona que está junto al Noguera Pallaresa antes de Alós de Ísil al que se une con una pista forestal de cuya pavimentación dirigí las obras hace años.
Hoy en día es una estación de esquí nórdico y por ahí se accede al puerto de Salau al que hoy desde Tremp sale una excursión para confraternizar con los franceses del otro lado.
Sé que hace años de construyó una especie de teleférico para bajar los troncos aserrados desde la montaña al río Noguera y bajarlos por el río flotando hasta la aserradora de Alós de Ísil, que hoy en día es un museo.
Del otro nombre que mencionas nunca oí nada.

----------

